# Can Audyssey MultEQ XT compensate for my speaker placement restrictions?



## Noshtero (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello,

I just upgraded speakers and have a new AVR on the way based on advice from the forum.

My question is about speaker placement. Due to how my room is arranged, I am limited in where I can put the back speakers. We have to sit in the room diagonally, meaning the tv is in one corner and we sit towards the opposite corner. I'm able to put the back right speaker in a good location, off to the diagonal back corner. The back left, however, I have to place pretty much directly behind me. If I put it on the side wall, it would basically be directly above my head. I'll include a room layout picture as well. 

 

My new receiver will have Audyssey MultEQ XT. Will that take care of this odd placement? Or will have to rearrange the entire room if I really want this is work properly?

Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It will correct to a point but dont expect magic  It will adjust for distance to the listening position and level/delay.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with Tony. It won't compensate for better placed speakers but it will help some. I don't see how you will get effective left-right panning on the rears.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

With that layout room eq is not going to be able to fix the speaker positioning issues.


----------



## Noshtero (Dec 18, 2009)

That's sort of what I figured. I'll play with layout and see if I can do anything about it. I could the TV on the long wall and take one couch out maybe. 

Would it be better if the back speakers will properly on the sides, but only... say... 2 feet back from parallel to us? Basically, they'd be on the back wall, and we'd be sitting in chairs against that wall. So more to the sides than to the back.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am not normally a fan of putting a TV above the fireplace but depending on how it is built you may be able to remove the mantle and keep the TV low enough for comfortable viewing.
I know I am a couch sloth but I think home builders/designers should put much more emphasis on the reality that a TV is going to be in the living room and it is going to be the major focal point of entertainment.
Your room is normal, I hope you find an acceptable arrangement.


----------



## Noshtero (Dec 18, 2009)

No I mean put the TV along a long wall. Like this picture.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, that would be better placement of everything.


----------



## Noshtero (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll do my standard room planning with Legos and see if it will fit. 

As an aside, Legos are the greatest invention in the world for room planning.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Noshtero said:


> As an aside, Legos are the greatest invention in the world for room planning.


LOL I know my kids would agree


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Noshtero said:


> My new receiver will have Audyssey MultEQ XT. Will that take care of this odd placement? Or will have to rearrange the entire room if I really want this is work properly?





chashint said:


> With that layout room eq is not going to be able to fix the speaker positioning issues.


Here's a suggestion. Get a Sherwood R-972 (used or NOS) because the Trinnov Optimizer software, which includes roomEQ, offers signal source remapping that is quite effective and, in your case, the only solution that I know of. Audyssey cannot do it. http://www.stereophile.com/musicintheround/music_in_the_round_42/index.html


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Noshtero said:


> No I mean put the TV along a long wall. Like this picture.


That arrangement looks much better in regards to speaker placement.


----------

